# Fav MA... Fired?!?!?!?!?!!!



## OnaFyre (Sep 15, 2006)

So, I went to my MAC store today and found out that my fav MA got fired, or at least that's what was implied when I asked directly... I'm a bit in shock. She'd been with MAC for a few years and was the asst. manager at this pretty new store. I just can't imagine what she could have done. MAC MAs- what would be considered a fireable offence? I'm sure we could all make guesses, but really what kind of thing would be serious enough that the other MAs don't know what happened and the other managers won't discuss it. Has anyone elses fav MA been let go? Man this sucks...

A slight amendment: My VERY favorite MA works at another counter in town, and he will never be replaced in my little MAC heart. She was just my fav ma at the MAC store.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 15, 2006)

Some supervisors are pretty serious about meeting sales goals and tardiness.

We had an amazing artist at the counter that I used to work at.  She was really skilled, but didn't make her sales goals so they fired her.


----------



## msthrope (Sep 15, 2006)

MAC was SO much better in the pre-lauder days when they had no sales goals.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 15, 2006)

artistry is only one slight aspect of working for mac.

you have to make your goal! volume is important. more important than AUS (average unit sale)... also attendance and tardiness is important. TIME-KEEPING as well! (ie not clocking in and out for breaks or having other people do it for you) anddd also if you're caught sharing your benefits with people like the discount or selling stuff online or through your own personal business ¬__¬


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 15, 2006)

well, one of my fav MA's got fired bc of "differences" with her manager, the truth is her manager was a mean b*tch to her, some personal stuff that went way back to when they were both students i believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was so sad to see her go too.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 16, 2006)

not making AUS/IPT, tardiness, bad attitude, not in MAC black, no makeup


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 16, 2006)

MAC favorite MA was also fired due to lack of reaching sales goals at her counter.

And she was AMAZING at doing makeup and dealing with customers.

LAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 16, 2006)

Is this true?  If so, I'm not feeling as comfortable with the product, as I was...

I'm sorry, but people have to be treated fairly.  I really have problems with companies with "quotas"  - it's so, so, _factory!_


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 16, 2006)

Besides getting canned for not meeting sales goals (if I recall correctly, you get three chances...after the third time of being spoken to about it, you're gone), they can also get fired for theft, letting others use the employee discount, tardiness and calling out sick all the time, selling your gratis on Ebay, etc.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_So, I went to my MAC store today and found out that my fav MA got fired, or at least that's what was implied when I asked directly... I'm a bit in shock. She'd been with MAC for a few years and was the asst. manager at this pretty new store. I just can't imagine what she could have done. MAC MAs- what would be considered a fireable offence? I'm sure we could all make guesses, but really what kind of thing would be serious enough that the other MAs don't know what happened and the other managers won't discuss it. Has anyone elses fav MA been let go? Man this sucks...

A slight amendment: My VERY favorite MA works at another counter in town, and he will never be replaced in my little MAC heart. She was just my fav ma at the MAC store._

 
you wouldnt happen to be talking about columbia would you?


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 
_Is this true?  If so, I'm not feeling as comfortable with the product, as I was...

I'm sorry, but people have to be treated fairly.  I really have problems with companies with "quotas"  - it's so, so, factory!_

 
Bleh...

I had a really well thought out post about this... And my cat sat on the ESC key and erased it.  So this is the basic version because I dont care enough to re-write it.

MAC employees knew it was a quota sales job when they decided to work there.  If they didn't know, it was explained to them.  There not being treated unfairly, there just not doing their job.  I doubt it's impossible to hit a minimum sales goal if your being a proper retail sales person, and not just an order taker (this doesn't involve pushing product on customers, thats just as bad as being an order taker if not worse).


----------



## calbear (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Bleh...
There not being treated unfairly, there just not doing their job.  I doubt it's impossible to hit a minimum sales goal if your being a proper retail sales person, and not just an order taker (this doesn't involve pushing product on customers, thats just as bad as being an order taker if not worse)._

 
Actually this isn't a fair generalization.  There are a quite a few reasons why someone may not be able to make their sales goals while maintaining the proper AUS/IPT. It's not simply just selling enough but you mush also meet the minimum AUS/IPT for your location, which is not easy with the enormous amount of returns and one item purchases that we see on a daily basis.  

It is up to the manager of a location how the things are done so for example I work at a store so we get quite a few employee sales.  SOme stores spread the wealth (the sales are usually quite large) of those sales amongst the entire staff, some stores set it up so mostly only the managers are getting those sales.  

Also your manager may give you projects that keep you off the sales floor not to mention stock requirements which for some locations may be a weekly requirement which is really time consuming.

Each store has its own focus, for some its total dollars brought in and for others it may be AUS/IPT.  That focus may change mid month, year etc.  as well. It's not easy to switch your selling style.  I've seen people go out onto the floor and get three good sales then stay off the floor (doing stock or special projects) so they don't mess up their aus/ipt.  They didn't bring in much money but the store's focus was asu/ipt so they did well.  When the store's bottom line started suffering and the focus changed to total dollars those people had a hard time increasing their sales and not having their averages suffer.  And three months of not making your numbers will get you fired.

It's not easy.


----------



## Vicky88 (Sep 17, 2006)

As much as I like MAC, it seems to be changing a bit lately. The products are too similar as past products, they're not as good quality (some things) and a few other things... it doesn't seem like the same MAC I fell in love with.

Things like sales goals aren't what I thought MAC was about.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_Actually this isn't a fair generalization.  There are a quite a few reasons why someone may not be able to make their sales goals while maintaining the proper AUS/IPT. It's not simply just selling enough but you mush also meet the minimum AUS/IPT for your location, which is not easy with the enormous amount of returns and one item purchases that we see on a daily basis.  

It is up to the manager of a location how the things are done so for example I work at a store so we get quite a few employee sales.  SOme stores spread the wealth (the sales are usually quite large) of those sales amongst the entire staff, some stores set it up so mostly only the managers are getting those sales.  

Also your manager may give you projects that keep you off the sales floor not to mention stock requirements which for some locations may be a weekly requirement which is really time consuming.

Each store has its own focus, for some its total dollars brought in and for others it may be AUS/IPT.  That focus may change mid month, year etc.  as well. It's not easy to switch your selling style.  I've seen people go out onto the floor and get three good sales then stay off the floor (doing stock or special projects) so they don't mess up their aus/ipt.  They didn't bring in much money but the store's focus was asu/ipt so they did well.  When the store's bottom line started suffering and the focus changed to total dollars those people had a hard time increasing their sales and not having their averages suffer.  And three months of not making your numbers will get you fired.

It's not easy._

 
Exactly.  Don't forget that if you do have a co-worker that stays off the floor to keep good IPTs/AUS, Murphey's law states that the person  left on the floor will get a dozen one item sales.


----------



## k_im (Sep 17, 2006)

Whoa... that would seriously depress me if my fave was fired. Whatever happened to people skills? :]


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_Actually this isn't a fair generalization.  There are a quite a few reasons why someone may not be able to make their sales goals while maintaining the proper AUS/IPT. It's not simply just selling enough but you mush also meet the minimum AUS/IPT for your location, which is not easy with the enormous amount of returns and one item purchases that we see on a daily basis._

 
Explain AUS/IPT

Is that Average Unit Sale? Items Per Transaction? lol  just guessing...


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 17, 2006)

yes it is... AUS=expected to be $50 or above
IPT=3 items per transaction

but no one really cares about ipt.. its all about the aus

and btw- ppl just don't get fired for crappy sales and AUS... just because you liked her doesnt mean she was shady in other areas


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

*double*


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

So basically they want you to sell 3 items per sale, with a value of 50 or more for the purchase if I'm reading that right?  At a minimum.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 17, 2006)

I wonder how many of the counters in my department store do this?  I'm going to start asking more questions about sales expectations and employment requirements, in future.   Like I said, I'm not a big fan of sales quotas.  I think a fair day's pay for a fair day's work is the only acceptable employment practice.  Once your job depends on the randomness of customer traffic and whim, I'd imagine it stresses people out.  I doubt that the job pays enough to evoke that kind of stress.   

I may be painting myself ignorant, here, to some, but that does not change my point of view.  Slave owners in the early 1800s had quotas.  I don't like quotas.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 
_I wonder how many of the counters in my department store do this?  I'm going to start asking more questions about sales expectations and employment requirements, in future.   Like I said, I'm not a big fan of sales quotas.  I think a fair day's pay for a fair day's work is the only acceptable employment practice.  Once your job depends on the randomness of customer traffic and whim, I'd imagine it stresses people out.  I doubt that the job pays enough to evoke that kind of stress.   

I may be painting myself ignorant, here, to some, but that does not change my point of view.  Slave owners in the early 1800s had quotas.  I don't like quotas._

 
Quota's don't have any impact on how much you get paid, other than the comission paid over the base rate.  Generally retail type stores are X dollars an hour OR comission, whichever is greater.  X dollars typically being minimum wage.  If your lucky, you'll get a job that pays minimum wage + comission.  If your really unlucky, you get paid minimum wage regardless of how well you sell (think Best Buy if you have ever worked there).  So essentially they are getting a fair days pay, for a fair days work.  You dont sell anything you get minimum wage.  If you do a good job at selling, the company pays you your comission wage because of the better production you did as an employee selling your products.

All quota's are, is a measure of how well you are doing your job as an employee compared with the expectations the company demands of the employees that choose to work there.  Why should a company keep lazy person A who doesn't care about doing their job (selling), and only cares about making minimum wage.  When they can easily replace them with Productive person B, and in the process, sell more product, and pay person B more than person A.  Let lazy person A go work for a non comission retail position if they just wanna hang out, there are plenty of those availible for people who dont want to work in a comissioned environment.

Quota's have nothing to do with slavery...  They are defeneteley not there to find ways to fire good hard working individuals.  In fact, most companies would rather never have to fire anyone, and just have productive individuals.  Turn-over costs companies a lot of money.  It costs them money to train the new hires (they are not making any money during this process).  They also may end up hiring people who dont perform up to par, and as a result, lose all the time/money put into training that person.

If you've ever managed in sales, typically the people who get fired specifically because of not meeting minimum company standards, probably shouldn't have been working there in the first place.  Nothing against those people in general, they are just not cut out for a position in comissioned sales.  Not everyone is cut out for a job in sales.  Thats why there are plenty of opportunities out there that dont involve selling.  But if you can't do the most basic sales related techniques, like offering product a customer doesn't ask for (Almost every MA at MAC I have dealt with is just an order taker, there not a sales person) your not going to make it.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmm, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Isis (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_you wouldnt happen to be talking about columbia would you?_

 
That's what I was wondering! I noticed a few changes there already.
But I'm sure there are quite a few other new locations where this could have happened as well.


----------



## velvet (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 
_I wonder how many of the counters in my department store do this?  I'm going to start asking more questions about sales expectations and employment requirements, in future.   Like I said, I'm not a big fan of sales quotas.  I think a fair day's pay for a fair day's work is the only acceptable employment practice.  Once your job depends on the randomness of customer traffic and whim, I'd imagine it stresses people out.  I doubt that the job pays enough to evoke that kind of stress.   

I may be painting myself ignorant, here, to some, but that does not change my point of view.  Slave owners in the early 1800s had quotas.  I don't like quotas._

 

i share a lot of your point of view, having just worked for dillards as a sales associate
we were NOT commision, however our daily quota did factor into how much we got payed/treated
if you didnt make your daily sales goal after a month your department manager has a "talk with you".  the sales goal for my area PER person was around $2,500, yet the departmets was only $2300 on a given day.  and there were 5 to 6 people on the floor in my area.  as you can see it involves a lot of competition and stepping on a LOT of people, including the customers.
for example, on more than one occassion i spent an hour or more helping people only to have another sales associate STEAL my sale.  then there is a restocking and markdowns ect.. its a very stressful job if you have empathy towards your co-workers, and dont just care about yourself..... or dont like being stepped on
after 6 months of not reaching every single daily goal your hourly pay decreases.  they wont fire you at first, but they will make it worth your effort to leave.
Dillards (at least in my city) treats their employees like garbage.  im not even going to get into how the managers treated us.  this is just the quota bullshit.  so if working for mac, even worse working for mac in a dillards, is anything like what i went through i seriously feel their pain.

edited for spelling


----------



## Raerae (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 
_i share a lot of your point of view, having just worked for dillards as a sales associate
we were NOT commision, however our daily quota did factor into how much we got payed/treated_

 
Yeh, non comissioned sales jobs are the absolute worst.  Been there done that, would never do it again.

Sales is def not easy, and not for everyone.


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sort of on the fence about the sales goals dilemma. On the one hand it sucks because a great MA with skill may get fired because s/he can't reach the goals, but on the other hand, it's like that with a lot of retail jobs, and we haveto remember MAC IS a retail company first and foremost! So it's nothing really totally unusual and it would be naive to expect MAC to be different than almost all other retail jobs. They are makeup artists, but they are also there to sell the product, and if they can't do that, they shouldn't be working at a counter, but try to find work in the fashion industry or something.

Also, when you think about it, MAC is probably making more money now than it was years ago, so it's also able to invest more money into product development, new collections, hiring great spokespersons (Viva Glam) etc etc. So it's not all bad. I mean it would suck if MAC went bankrupt because it hired amazing MAs who sucked at selling the products...


----------



## calbear (Sep 18, 2006)

Ohhh and please don't get me started on the lack of inventory to help with those great sales we are supposed to get.  If you came in with a list of the the 187 brush, point black liquid last, fascinating eye kohl, a sharpener, mythology eye shadow, a blush palette, lash primer, some #2 eye lashes, and a foundation pump - of those we have the sharpener and the pump. So now what might have been a $100 sales is now a  $7 sale.

It is really hard to then talk that person into other items to make that a good sale - we don't have what they want and so they typically wil buy what we do have and go somewhere else - like the Macy's that is right across the hall to get the rest.

Not so easy.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 18, 2006)

I think good product sells itself. I'm not interested in people pushing product on me and, in most cases, Push=Returns. I like honest, helpful and product-educated sellers.


----------



## geeko (Sep 19, 2006)

Same here. My fav MA (who is now working Dior...quitted his job with EL) advised me against from buying too much...(not that i listen anyway..hahaha) and he also advised me buying eyeshadows which he felt were not suitable for me. 

I liked his sincerity and the tips he gave on applying make up. Liked buying stuff from him because he's sincere. too bad...

Many nice MAs i know are quitting..heard that they have problems with the MAC management....but they don't want to say...

hmmm...


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_not making AUS/IPT, tardiness, bad attitude, not in MAC black, no makeup_

 

I wish!! I almost got fired for wearing too MUCH makeup!! Mind you it was a highly conservative job that thought even just mascara, gloss, and no shadow was too much, but hey! I would kill to get in trouble for NOT wearing makeup. 

Each job has it's ups and downs I guess...


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I can truly see this from management's point of view.  My BF is a manager at Circuit City.  He is responsible for getting everyone in his section to meet the overall sales goal.  It may sound sh*tty of him, but he'll fire his good friends if they weren't making their goal on a consistent basis.  They knew that it was a sales position from day one and he gives them chances and sit down lectures.  If they can't do their job- they're gone.  

I thought his job was pretty stable until he came home one day and told me that the general manager was canned. No warning or two weeks- they already had his replacement ready to fly on down to Hawaii.  The problem- the store wasn't meeting sales quota.  I mean, how many friggin' tv's can a store sell in a day?  Anyway, the gm wasn't pushing his staff hard enough and was pretty lax in everything and now he's gone. 

I guess my point is (I know, I ramble), that if the managers don't do their job, there's always someone above them who's willing to fire THEM for not coming down on those under them.


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_you wouldnt happen to be talking about columbia would you?_

 
No.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_and btw- ppl just don't get fired for crappy sales and AUS... just because you liked her doesnt mean she was shady in other areas_

 
If she was "shady," why would they make her an assistant manager at a counter and then hire her on as an assistant manager at a brand new store and put her in line for territory trainer? She's been with MAC for 6 years, I think "shady" would have shown up before 2 weeks ago... It is interesting that you would assume that...


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_yes it is... AUS=expected to be $50 or above
IPT=3 items per transaction

but no one really cares about ipt.. its all about the aus

and btw- ppl just don't get fired for crappy sales and AUS... just because you liked her doesnt mean she was shady in other areas_

 

AUS is YOUR COUNTER's average, its not always $50, its actually $40+. Then if your counter average is above 40+ then that becomes your goal AUS. My counter average is 43+ so thats the AUS i need to hit. 

and yes people do get fired for poor AUS, granted I dont know the MUA that got fired but maybe she was shady maybe she wasnt maybe her AUS was really bad we dont know.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_
If she was "shady," why would they make her an assistant manager at a counter and then hire her on as an assistant manager at a brand new store and put her in line for territory trainer? She's been with MAC for 6 years, I think "shady" would have shown up before 2 weeks ago... It is interesting that you would assume that..._

 
huh...thats weird...then it cant be AUS either (im my opinion) they wouldnt make her manager and then regional trainer and etc.


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 20, 2006)

Glad I live in the UK!! And don't work in retail any more.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_No.



If she was "shady," why would they make her an assistant manager at a counter and then hire her on as an assistant manager at a brand new store and put her in line for territory trainer? She's been with MAC for 6 years, I think "shady" would have shown up before 2 weeks ago... It is interesting that you would assume that..._

 
you never know. i knew a mac ma that was with mac for like 3 to 4 years and recently got canned for stealing! everyone was really surprised. but when people do get fired, the managers and associates really aren't supposed to talk about it. for whatever reason it may be.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_No.



If she was "shady," why would they make her an assistant manager at a counter and then hire her on as an assistant manager at a brand new store and put her in line for territory trainer? She's been with MAC for 6 years, I think "shady" would have shown up before 2 weeks ago... It is interesting that you would assume that..._

 
I am not assuming anything... trust me I know... I have worked for MAC for awhile...

they just don't fire people for no reason, even an assistant manager, especially if they need ppl they will tolerate them and write them up in hopes that they will change

they just dont fire people for no reason at all... whatever it was, im sure it was a combination of things, whether she was underproductive in terms of sales or performing poorly in another aspect, that is the point... she was fired for a reason.

I'm sorry that she was your favorite but I can speak from experience that there is alot of drama that customers don't see and that might have been a reason she was let go.

There are hundreds of MA dying to work for MAC... y would they keep someone there who does not improve when they could potentially get someone there that is better


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 21, 2006)

So, I've done a little digging. 

A few weeks ago, a woman came in and made an appointment for one of those private room, $90 sessions for a big event she had coming up. The manager put my fav MA on the case, because she was the best artist working that shift. The woman was VIP so she put in a new (to the store) girl to assist (this is where the information comes from). 

The lady was a big event planner, the event that night was a benifit for an important organization in town. She spent the whole time on the phone getting upset over the last minuet detials. Aparently, the contract with Ruth Chris steakhouse was never signed so the catering was falling apart within hours of the event. The woman started yelling at someone on the phone who hung up on her. She then snapped at my MA and told her to "finish the f- up." 

Then the worst thing that could happen happened. The VIP moved to answer her phone while getting on her eyeliner and got a eyeful of Blacktrack. Needless to say the lady was pissed and my MA was super apologetic. VIP kept saying she woud have her job for this. 

A fireable offence? I don't know...

As it turns out, the VIP was actually the wife of the owner of the newish mall and the owner of a different mall where a new MAC store will be opening later this fall. I'm sure we can fill in the blanks from there.  

So, it sounds political to me. In fact, my MA had often overshot her sales goals and was a talented makeup artist. So, it has nothing to do with sales goals, a need to "improve," "shadyness," or internal drama.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, but if that lady had held still while getting her eyeliner done she would not have had eyeliner in her eye.  It only takes a minute or two to apply it, she couldn't wait that long to answer her phone? And WTF is up with her speaking to that MA like that?  It is not easy to apply makeup to someone who is on their cell phone, esp. when they are upset.  Her makeover would have prolly gone a lot quicker if she had not been on the phone.  I hope that VIP (Vile Ignorant Person)  learned her lesson!  You jerk your head like that you might get poked in the eye!  Too bad the MA got fired b/c of a self absorbed jerk.


----------



## JGunnar (Sep 22, 2006)

My favorite MA is gone as well. I adore her so much because she's the person who got me into makeup (and MAC of course) and got me on the right foot. I would only see her occasinonally over the course of a year and noticed that I hadn't seen her at all this year. So about a month ago I asked the MA who was helping me what happened to her and she said "Uhh ... she doesn't work here anymore" like she really didn't want to talk about it. I asked "Why?" and she said "Hmmm, I really don't know! I don't talk to her!" and changed the subject to lipstick.








 She never really seemed happy though. She was still nice and did great makeup, but she just didn't seem happy at the job.


----------



## Wonder-Woman (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_MAC was SO much better in the pre-lauder days when they had no sales goals._

 
AMENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!! To That Girlie! MAC Is Just Not The Same I Knew MAC Before It Was Lauder And Let Me Tell You It Was Totally Phenomenal Now It Is Just Plain Sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonder-Woman (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_So, I've done a little digging. 

A few weeks ago, a woman came in and made an appointment for one of those private room, $90 sessions for a big event she had coming up. The manager put my fav MA on the case, because she was the best artist working that shift. The woman was VIP so she put in a new (to the store) girl to assist (this is where the information comes from). 

The lady was a big event planner, the event that night was a benifit for an important organization in town. She spent the whole time on the phone getting upset over the last minuet detials. Aparently, the contract with Ruth Chris steakhouse was never signed so the catering was falling apart within hours of the event. The woman started yelling at someone on the phone who hung up on her. She then snapped at my MA and told her to "finish the f- up." 

Then the worst thing that could happen happened. The VIP moved to answer her phone while getting on her eyeliner and got a eyeful of Blacktrack. Needless to say the lady was pissed and my MA was super apologetic. VIP kept saying she woud have her job for this. 

A fireable offence? I don't know...

As it turns out, the VIP was actually the wife of the owner of the newish mall and the owner of a different mall where a new MAC store will be opening later this fall. I'm sure we can fill in the blanks from there.  

So, it sounds political to me. In fact, my MA had often overshot her sales goals and was a talented makeup artist. So, it has nothing to do with sales goals, a need to "improve," "shadyness," or internal drama._

 

The Old MAC (Pre Lauder Days) Would Have Never Ever Allowed Someone And They Did Not Care Who It Was To Disrespect Their Artist!


----------



## Wonder-Woman (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGunnar* 
_My favorite MA is gone as well. I adore her so much because she's the person who got me into makeup (and MAC of course) and got me on the right foot. I would only see her occasinonally over the course of a year and noticed that I hadn't seen her at all this year. So about a month ago I asked the MA who was helping me what happened to her and she said "Uhh ... she doesn't work here anymore" like she really didn't want to talk about it. I asked "Why?" and she said "Hmmm, I really don't know! I don't talk to her!" and changed the subject to lipstick.







 She never really seemed happy though. She was still nice and did great makeup, but she just didn't seem happy at the job._

 
The Really Phenomenal Artist Always Wind Up Leaving Because They Realize That It Is Not About Makeup But Making Money For Lauder (And That Is All Lauder Cares About)!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 22, 2006)

That's terrible! People with money can usually get away with that kind of crap. What a bitch. 

If that girl is as talented as you say, I'm sure she won't struggle in the makeup world at all. I'm so disappointed in MAC right now.


----------



## sweetyk (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *velvet* 

 
_i share a lot of your point of view, having just worked for dillards as a sales associate
we were NOT commision, however our daily quota did factor into how much we got payed/treated
if you didnt make your daily sales goal after a month your department manager has a "talk with you".  the sales goal for my area PER person was around $2,500, yet the departmets was only $2300 on a given day.  and there were 5 to 6 people on the floor in my area.  as you can see it involves a lot of competition and stepping on a LOT of people, including the customers.
for example, on more than one occassion i spent an hour or more helping people only to have another sales associate STEAL my sale.  then there is a restocking and markdowns ect.. its a very stressful job if you have empathy towards your co-workers, and dont just care about yourself..... or dont like being stepped on
after 6 months of not reaching every single daily goal your hourly pay decreases.  they wont fire you at first, but they will make it worth your effort to leave.
Dillards (at least in my city) treats their employees like garbage.  im not even going to get into how the managers treated us.  this is just the quota bullshit.  so if working for mac, even worse working for mac in a dillards, is anything like what i went through i seriously feel their pain.

edited for spelling_

 
I also worked for Dillards and TOTALLY agree with everything you said. It was the worst experience! I now work for MAC in the same Dillards and it is a whole new world! We are not associated with Dillards. So we do not have to follow their rules or sales crap. Anyway, i just read that post and had to comment....


----------



## MizMac (Sep 30, 2006)

I just wanted to pipe in.....I worked for MAC for almost 3 years, was uber certified, great aus + ipt.  Many times the best at the counter.  But near the end of my time there I felt like a car sales person.  It felt like we had to push, push, push products.  I was even told that if we didn't have the shade they wanted (even if it was one they used all the time) to make them get a different one.  I work as a makeup artist still, but at a store with no sales goals, booking goals, aus/ipt issues and have never been happier in my life.  By the time I had left MAC, they weren't even concerned about artistry, it was all about pushing products.  Half the girls that started working there in my last year with the company had NO cosmetic experience, infact a few of them didn't know how to do false lashes or liquid liner.  Most of them had come from the GAP or Starbucks.  I lost alot of nights of sleep debating on what route to take with my artistry, and in all honesty, I'm glad I'm somewhere else now.  Just my 2 cents........


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 30, 2006)

MAC sucks period..if the MA's were smart they would get some training, stock up on makeup and leave..there is always someone who needs makeup done, weddings, videos etc etc..My 2 best friends work/worked for MAC..and the shit is disgusting..still love the product i just hate the politics..which is why i say fuck retail


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 

 
_I just wanted to pipe in.....I worked for MAC for almost 3 years, was uber certified, great aus + ipt.  Many times the best at the counter.  But near the end of my time there I felt like a car sales person.  It felt like we had to push, push, push products.  I was even told that if we didn't have the shade they wanted (even if it was one they used all the time) to make them get a different one.  I work as a makeup artist still, but at a store with no sales goals, booking goals, aus/ipt issues and have never been happier in my life.  By the time I had left MAC, they weren't even concerned about artistry, it was all about pushing products.  Half the girls that started working there in my last year with the company had NO cosmetic experience, infact a few of them didn't know how to do false lashes or liquid liner.  Most of them had come from the GAP or Starbucks.  I lost alot of nights of sleep debating on what route to take with my artistry, and in all honesty, I'm glad I'm somewhere else now.  Just my 2 cents........_

 
Don't you miss the events?


----------



## MizMac (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL, actually I do miss the seminars ( i was seminar speaking certified) and it was fun to be on stage sharing knowledge with people.  I also miss the Next @ Nordies ones, I always spent the 2 days asisting the pro team member.  so that was fun.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have just started working for a company that demands sales goals and Items per transaction and I unfortunately do NOT believe it creates better customer service.  Associates are too pushy, and there is almost a bad blood among them because they are always trying to edge in on each other's sales.
Not to mention the fact that if you have other duties aside from solely floor sales it is nearly impossible to make your goal.  
Perhaps the most ANNOYING aspect, however, is the items per transaction goal, because many customers do buy only one item.  It almost makes you not want to sell something unless someone buys more than one thing.  Not to mention the fact that I believe MORE customers buying one item is even better than a few buying a couple items because then the product is getting more exposure with a variety of customers.


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ooops I hit enter too much lol


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Feb 6, 2013)

ms.marymac said:


>


	I LOVED your response!  I especially got a kick out of your VIP acronym.  You're too funny!  I appreciate your candid response.  Sometimes people are so quick to judge the employees in a retail environment....but they are usually less likely to reflect on their attitudes and actions in a shopping environment.  Thank heavens for the kind, patient, funny and downright sweet customers, who make up (no pun intended!) for the few very nasty ones out there!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the giggle, you are awesome!


----------

